# I added wrong amount of PTO



## Dream Baby (Oct 8, 2022)

So I added too much PTO to my time card.

Will the system just truncate the hours over 40?

It is barely over 40.

Thanks.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Oct 8, 2022)

Just ask your HRE to adjust.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 8, 2022)

No adjustment is needed the system will only use the PTO up to 40 hours, the rest will stay available to you to use another time.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 9, 2022)

Usually it will reject it at least thats what it does to me. Doeant allow yiu to submit and says its over average. If it allowed yiu to add it then I would talk to HR thats deffinitely a glitch.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 9, 2022)

countingsheep said:


> Usually it will reject it at least thats what it does to me. Doeant allow yiu to submit and says its over average. If it allowed yiu to add it then I would talk to HR thats deffinitely a glitch.



They changed it last year so you can submit PTO up to 40 hours now and not just up to your average.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 10, 2022)

SigningLady said:


> They changed it last year so you can submit PTO up to 40 hours now and not just up to your average.


Huh weird. It would let me a few weeks ago told me I could only submit up to my avg. That must have been a glitch then. Thanks!


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 11, 2022)

It was denied because it was over *0.10* hours over 40.

It wasn't auto denied just denied so HR must have done it.

However there was no reason as to why it was denied.

Oh well.

Not that big of a deal.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 11, 2022)

If the deadline hasn't passed you can resubmit for the correct amt.


----------

